# how to increase SHARED MEMORY



## vick_zone (Aug 24, 2006)

can anybody tell me to how can we increase shared memory as graphic memory i have now 32 mb as shared or agp memory with 512 ram, even ram never goes up more than 240 mb so i want use rest memory as shared memry so atleast i can play some high graphic games. if u thinking to update BIOS so i would like to inforn you that BIOS update is no longer free they will charge abt 29$ means abt 1500rs for Phoenix-Award BIOS in that i can buy new 256RAM. i dont think its worth of money to spend 1500rs only for update ur bios.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 24, 2006)

For Intel M/B. (915G,910gl...)
may differ for other brands of m/b

RE-ALLOCATE/resize the OnBoard Gfx RAM.
You can do this by going to *BIOS*->Advanced->Video Memory->Press Enter on selection screen(u'll see some nos. like 1/0/31/32).

In the sub-screen you'll have lot of choices(e.g-8/0/120/128, 8/0/56/64) in the following manner=="Pre Allocated/Fixed/DVMT/Total Video Memory".

It works like this-- Pre allocated+Fixed+DVMT=Total Vid. Mem.

Select a setting in which you have a Total Video Memory of 64MB,.... FIXED Memory should always be ZERO. (until unless you have more than 512MB RAM),
you can also increase the total gfx mem. to 128MB if your M/B supports it.(most probably it would, but stick to 64MB, as most of latest game would run fine in this setting).

To free up more RAM for gaming, close the AntiVirus app., FireWall (third party ones,like ZoneAlarm), SpyWare progs. (like Widows Defender). or create a separate acc. for gaming & disable all these progs. from "msconfig".


----------



## vick_zone (Aug 25, 2006)

thanx for ur help s18000rpm, even 64mb is enough for me but my motherboard doesnt support 64mb it has last at 32mb in CMOS as shared memory, its p4, 512ram, still i m getting only 32mb i thiink now only one way to get extra shared & that is updating BIOS, i have to find some free updating site coz official site charging high. btw thanx for giving ur time....


----------



## deepak_m (Aug 25, 2006)

i have an 845GV and i dont even have an option to change the graphics memory!


----------



## k_blues24 (Aug 26, 2006)

Rather thn BIOS update go 4 high capacity RAM & Graphics card


----------



## vick_zone (Aug 30, 2006)

deepak_m, even you can change that setting in ur CMOS, check over der u definately find der.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 30, 2006)

Well .. i'd suggest u to keep as more RAM free ... the increased shared mem. will hardly make any diff. , but the larger amount of free ram definitely will ..


----------



## vick_zone (Aug 30, 2006)

thanx for ur suggestion but i dont think so


----------

